# Where can I go to get trained on Auto Taping tool REPAIR? (Bazooka, boxes, etc)



## unionpride (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello,

I am a journeyman Drywall Finisher and Painter. I have noticed in my years in the industry that there are few (if any) dedicated taping tool REPAIR shops in my area. 

I was kicking around the idea of starting a small business specializing in taping and painting equipment repair. The primary focus (obviously) would be bazookas (seems like everyone can run one and no one has a clue how to do maintenance or fix them) and airless paint sprayers. 

However, if such a business were to be successful I would need to get some sort of actual, hands-on, comprehensive training to become qualified to do this kind of repair work. I know about as much as the next guy on the job does about fixing minor problems but if something serious goes wrong (a bazooka cable snaps, for instance) I have seen entire jobs shut down until some "expert" can fix the tube... 

Anyway, my specific question to this board is: _*DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE IN THE COUNTRY I COULD GO TO GET TRAINED (some sort of certification would be ideal) TO DO MAJOR REPAIR WORK ON TAPING TOOLS??*_

Any thoughts, ideas, or information would be very much appreciated! 

~B~


PS. There is no AMES store in my area therefore the rental/repair things that they normally do have no bearing on my particular situation...


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the reason there is no shops is because everyone does their own maintenance and repairs on their own tools . I know I do. With the actaul amount of times a tool need repairing i d go broke having someone else fix em cause I need them now not a week from now. As for where to find training I would assume you 'd have to work for one of the manufactures or even All Wal has a repair shop I beleive. Good luck with the new adventure though .


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know what you're talking about but one of the biggest repair shops that I'm aware of is 40 miles from my house, and everyone from around the country ships their stuff to them. Al's taping tools, maybe you've heard of them? fairly big repair shop


----------



## unionpride (Feb 24, 2010)

I am familiar with Al's repair shop (I have used them). I live in Alaska however, and it is usually cost prohibitive for someone to ship their tools all the way out of state and back (plus the down time) to get them fixed... thats why I was kicking around the idea of trying to get trained to do repairs like that locally. 

I doubt Al's trains repair men... but SOMEONE must do it... damn...


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

No, I hear ya loud and clear. 

I think a lot of it is just trail and error. They are relatively simple, considering. I don't know though who does training. I think it's just something you get fimiliar with and learn to do yourself. I know I can take apart and repair boxes in no time.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> No, I hear ya loud and clear.
> 
> I think a lot of it is just trail and error. They are relatively simple, considering. I don't know though who does training. I think it's just something you get fimiliar with and learn to do yourself. I know I can take apart and repair boxes in no time.



Spell check ****** ! SPELL CHECK ! Gotch ya:thumbup:


Or was that just a trick to see if anyone was watching?


----------



## sandstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

We do all of the repairs both paint pumps and drywall tools in house. But I think that would be a great idea! We have nothing in this area.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

*Get the video*

There are taper repair videos on ebay or you can go to 1wallboardsman site, which I believe is newtapingtools.com he sells them cheaper on his site I think and you can call him up. I called him once and hes pretty helpful.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

You can practice on my broke down pile of tubes. As long as you don't have any left over parts.


----------



## fj5race (Oct 29, 2008)

*Goodluck*

Hey if it's in your area someone will stop by and word of mouth will get around look at all of the people that told you of Al's; So go make it happen... Good luck<:thumbup:







unionpride said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a journeyman Drywall Finisher and Painter. I have noticed in my years in the industry that there are few (if any) dedicated taping tool REPAIR shops in my area.
> 
> ...


----------

